
Show HN: I made a 360 degree feedback system that doesn't involve your manager - adlee83
https://www.360feedbackpro.com/
======
dpcx
I noticed in FF latest that there's a bit of a CSS issue with the word
carousel (as well as other CSS issues with FF further down the page) -
[https://imgur.com/gDhPouz](https://imgur.com/gDhPouz) for more information on
the word carousel specifically.

This looks like an interesting concept; I'll be reading more about it.

------
adlee83
If I want to get feedback from people I work with I don't think I should have
to go through my manager to get it. 360 feedback isn't a good system for
performance reviews and the feedback should be for the employee's eyes only.

That's why I built 360 Degree Feedback Pro. It lets you get feedback on your
own terms without having to involve your manager or HR.

